# Oak Staves



## Bill B (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi All, I added an Oak Stave to my Blackberry and Cherry the other week and within just a few min. I noticed bubbles forming around the stave at the point at which it entered the wine. Just currious what would caus thes tiny bubbles. I have been using Oak Beans and never noticed these before. Thanks 


Bill


----------



## Hippie (Sep 29, 2005)

Probably just air being displaced from the wood as it gets soaked with wine. It's normal.


----------



## Bill B (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Hippie, never crossed my mind about that. 


Bill


----------

